# FS: TiVo Series 3 HD with Lifetime



## loganizzi (Aug 9, 2003)

I'm back to selling my Series 3 HD (stock build).

It has lifetime and it is good shape except for an issue with the HDMI port. I've been using the component connections with no problems.

Looks like these are going for around $300 but I will take $250 due to the HDMI issue.

I also have the 500 GB Western Digitial DVR Expander (eSata) that I had been using with it available for an additional $50.

PM me if you are interested in the TiVo or both.

Picture of TiVo:


http://imgur.com/fosHq


----------

